# Father killed in car accident - family needs help



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Forum member Jonnyb's cousin was killed in a car accident by an uninsured driver. His family could use some help and prayers.

see: http://www.ksl.com/?sid=36163073&ni...ly-that-lost-father-daughter-in-i-15-accident

.


----------

